# Problem mit Razer Imperator-Software



## LordRevan (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
meine neue Razer Imperator spinnt irgendwie (oder zumindest die Software ). Es passiert häufiger mal, dass das Konfigurationsprogramm aufgrund eines Fehlers geschlossen wird: "Razer Imperator Configuration Utility hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden." Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe das Programm (den Treiber der Maus) schonmal neu installiert, dann schien das Problem gelöst, aber jetzt das wieder...
Ich hatte vorher eine Logitech MX510 und den Treiber natürlich ordnungsgemäß deinstalliert, bevor ich den Treiber der neuen Maus installiert habe. Wie kann ich das Problem lösen? 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

MfG Revan


----------



## ShiZon (9. Januar 2010)

LordRevan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> meine neue Razer Imperator spinnt irgendwie (oder zumindest die Software ). Es passiert häufiger mal, dass das Konfigurationsprogramm aufgrund eines Fehlers geschlossen wird: "Razer Imperator Configuration Utility hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden." Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe das Programm (den Treiber der Maus) schonmal neu installiert, dann schien das Problem gelöst, aber jetzt das wieder...
> Ich hatte vorher eine Logitech MX510 und den Treiber natürlich ordnungsgemäß deinstalliert, bevor ich den Treiber der neuen Maus installiert habe. Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?
> 
> ...



Was für ein OS hast du denn, hast du schon einmal versucht ohne Gamepad deinen Nager zu betreiben und benötigt deine Logitech Tastatur einen Treiber, eventuell hast du einen Maus und Tastaturtreiber drauf, der sich mit dem Razer Treiber beißt.


----------



## LordRevan (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habe Windows XP und Vista Ultimate x64.
Momentan läuft das ganze reibungslos, gestern traten die Fehler sowohl unter Vista als auch unter XP auf, als ich mein Xbox360-Gamepad angeschlossen habe. Da hakts anscheinend. 
Aber merkwürdig ist folgendes: Vorher hat der Treiber (bis dahin nur unter XP getestet) auch ohne das MS-Gampad rumgemurrt, bis ich ihn neu installiert habe. Naja, momentan läuft das ganze ja einigermaßen reibungslos, vielleicht schaue ich mal nach, obs für den Controller und meine Tastatur mal einen neuen Treiber gibt. Eventuell wird das ganze damit endgültig behoben...
Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## LordRevan (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habe jetzt mal den neuesten Treiber für meine G15 geladen und installiert. Aber auf einmal sind die Standard-Applets von Logitech wie z.B. der Performance-Monitor weg. Auch unter "Programme" im Logitech-Treiber tauchen sie nicht auf... Wo sind die hin???


----------

